# Blue transitional pk x black super delta



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Im trying to create hmpk from scratch which is very fun but very hard haha. 
The parents were the result of a traditional pk x hm.
Heres dad









And mum









The babies were somewhat disappointing to be honest... 3 extreme rosetails even though both parents had only 4 ray branching. I think the hm father must have had x factor somewhere i his background. And lots of scale problems, which I assume also came from the x factor somewhere in their genes.

Heres one of the x factors









And I love this girl, she has the best body and colou and her fins arent the worst but her scales are a real mess  









She has the worst fins, but I think shes cute









And then I found this girl who has a shiny gold splodge on her tail, its really shiny like bright gold, the photo doesnt show it too well though









Some of the pk boys can reach 180 but still need some wok on sharpening up the tails

















And some just cant make it









Its quite interesting seeing all the hidden genes pop back up, I got everything from rt to vt haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

They are cute but have some definite faults to work out. This line actually could turn out to be something


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Yeah I agree, I dont ,Know Im going to continue this line, too many scale problems, x factors, bad toplines and messed up tails. I do have another spawn with same father and different mother which are looking more promising, nice wide dorsals, straighter edges, no messed scales and no rt so Ill probably end up cancelling this line and using the other.

What do you recommend about the messy copper girl? the rest of the spawn have long, thin bodies or bumpy heads which I hate, do you think its worth the risk to breed her to a male with from the other spawn no scale issues to fix up the bodies or not worth it?


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow...hard to believe some of those offsprings are from those parents. At least they came out healthy.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

wow, what a crazy mix!
Some are really cute, but I would have to agree with your thinking about scratching this line and continuing with the other. Maybe save the best couple out of here and using them to out-cross with the other line eventually?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Haha yeah I got a real lolly mixture with this spawn. I was surprised when I got 2 ray vts alongside too many ray rts in the same spawn. I guess it suggests that x factor doesnt necessarily require crossing fish with excessive branching together, it can hide in the background for generations before rearing its ugly head :evil:.

Yeah, I think keeping a best fish and crossing to the other line would be a good way to go about it. Im tempted to use copper girl coz of her bod but her scales make me scared of using her :| or maybe the first male pk, but his toplines bad and his body is too thin for my liking but he easily reaches 180.

Who would you choose?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Probably the male. His topline might be bad, but to me it's a lot better than the xfactor.
I just spawned a female with the x-factor because of her gorgeous coloration. I'll let you know how that turns out so you can decide if you want to keep that girl or not


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

This is neat! I am going to work on getting a hmpk from a pk and a hm. where I am, hmpks are utterly non existant, halfmoons are rare, and even getting a pla kat is a extreme rarity... Just ask sena, she knows!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

aemaki09 said:


> Probably the male. His topline might be bad, but to me it's a lot better than the xfactor.
> I just spawned a female with the x-factor because of her gorgeous coloration. I'll let you know how that turns out so you can decide if you want to keep that girl or not


Yeah Id be really interested to see how your spawn turns out, Ive never actually seen an x factor spawn result.What was the father? 


"This is neat! I am going to work on getting a hmpk from a pk and a hm. where I am, hmpks are utterly non existant, halfmoons are rare, and even getting a pla kat is a extreme rarity... Just ask sena, she knows!"


Thats the exact same reason I started to create a hmpk line, except we have heeeaaps of trad plakats but hmpk only come into the country every few years in very low numbers, same with hm. 
Do it! its really fun and satisfying to see your generations get closer to your goal. Lemme know how it goes, its always interesting to see these kind of crosses


----------

